# TCoD and the downloading prompt. -_-



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

When ever I'm on TCoD forums I get a download prompt wanting me to download "Julietremix"(or something similar). It's been this way for a couple of days. And it only happens here at TCod forums. So I'm curious if there is a way to block it or something?
Edit:

Sorry I posted this in the wrong forums. Please move this.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 5, 2008)

That's your browser reacting to the song AuroraKing has in his signature.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> That's your browser reacting to the song AuroraKing has in his signature.


 Oh thanks. I don't have sound so I woudn't know. Is there a way to stop this? I'm browser stupid.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

x3 I've never heard of a browser doing this. What browser are you using? Whatever it is, it must be pretty bad to be reacting that way to embedded audio.

If it continues to be a problem, I'll remove it, of course... but seriously, what browser are you using?


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> x3 I've never heard of a browser doing this. What browser are you using? Whatever it is, it must be pretty bad to be reacting that way to embedded audio.
> 
> If it continues to be a problem, I'll remove it, of course... but seriously, what browser are you using?


 Opera right now. Which is odd since I'm using pretty popular browser. I would think other people would have also have this problem.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like you don't have an audio plugin installed.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 5, 2008)

AK do you actually have some source for that or are you just going off my offhand "I think maybe this is what's happening" musing?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

xD Mainly the latter.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 6, 2008)

(For the record I'm fairly sure my reasoning was along the lines of "without a plugin maybe Opera has no clue what to do with it so it just assumes it's to be downloaded" though I actually seriously doubt that though I guess it's worth a try)


----------



## Eevee (Jul 6, 2008)

itt Opera is kinda stupid


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm using firefox and I don't get anything. 

Uh, yeah I don't like Opera. :[


----------

